# Woot woot... picked up another 1911



## LibertyKeeper (Jan 22, 2021)

Well... I will actually pick it this coming weekend (more pics coming when I get my hands on it)

A Bob Marvel custom Caspian

Now I can shoot more X's! (If I do my part)


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Very nice.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

LibertyKeeper said:


> Now I can shoot more X's! (If I do my part)


Sorry, not familiar, bullseye gun? I see that it has plenty of rail on top.


----------



## LibertyKeeper (Jan 22, 2021)

Bullseye matches... Now actually called precision pistol matches

Matches are held indoor and out... Various distances... And competitors shoot strings of slow, timed and rapid fire with .22lr, .45s and sometimes other centerfire calibers


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

LibertyKeeper said:


> Well... I will actually pick it this coming weekend (more pics coming when I get my hands on it)
> 
> A Bob Marvel custom Caspian
> 
> ...


Congrats,
Costly 1911. Hope it works out well.
Looks a little used, 
Is this a competition piece ?


----------



## LibertyKeeper (Jan 22, 2021)

pic said:


> Congrats,
> Costly 1911. Hope it works out well.
> Looks a little used,
> Is this a competition piece ?


Yes, a little pricey and a little used... from a guy I shoot with in local bullseye competitions

It's set up to be used at precision pistol (bullseye) matches (comes with an ultradot sight) not shown and has a Kart 45 NM barrel (ramped for use with SWC rounds)


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Pretty lady congrats


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

LibertyKeeper said:


> Yes, a little pricey and a little used... from a guy I shoot with in local bullseye competitions
> 
> It's set up to be used at precision pistol (bullseye) matches (comes with an ultradot sight) not shown and has a Kart 45 NM barrel (ramped for use with SWC rounds)


Thanks for sharing. ,looks very nice


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Whoa! Fancy OP!


----------



## LibertyKeeper (Jan 22, 2021)

Picked it up today


----------

